# Hello! I come from Vietnamese!



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 11, 2014)

Hello! I come from Vietnam. I would love to write stories. I translate my books into English. I do not know share my story somewhere. My English is not very good! Can you understand me?


----------



## Pandora (May 11, 2014)

Yes I can it is quite good! After you make ten posts you can share your work with us. One of my favorite books by author Nelson DeMille takes place in Vietnam. He describes it so beautifully. I am in Georgia in the US. I look forward to reading your work. Take a look around, maybe critique or enter into a wring discussion. Welcome!

Pandi


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 11, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Yes I can it is quite good! After you make ten posts you can share your work with us. One of my favorite books by author Nelson DeMille takes place in Vietnam. He describes it so beautifully. I am in Georgia in the US. I look forward to reading your work. Take a look around, maybe critique or enter into a wring discussion. Welcome!
> 
> Pandi



You can understand me! Great! I'm trying to become a storyteller! Although I am not a good storyteller! The first story is the story that I translated Coackroach Man.

- - - Updated - - -



danielstj said:


> Welcome from Canada!



Thank you!


----------



## Nickleby (May 11, 2014)

My generation has a connection with Vietnam, and it can creep into my fiction without my noticing. One of my first stories was about a cockroach version of Don Quixote. I'm sure you'll be fine. Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Don't worry too much about not being a native English speaker. Many learning it as a second language use it better than many English speakers. Joseph Conrad, a very well known and respected writer, had Polish as his first language.:read:


----------



## J Anfinson (May 11, 2014)

Your English is plenty good enough to understand. Congrats on achieving all that you have. I recommend critiquing other peoples' work for the first ten posts so that you'll get more replies in return when you do finally post your own work. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 11, 2014)

Writing something is hard! Always difficult, especially in the beginning! Even if it is written in Vietnamese. I write stories in four years, in a short time, free time. These stories are still many in the summary. Need a lot of time for the story to become a complete story.


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 12, 2014)

Blade said:


> :hi:Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Don't worry too much about not being a native English speaker. Many learning it as a second language use it better than many English speakers. Joseph Conrad, a very well known and respected writer, had Polish as his first language.:read:



Thank you! I will try to have a story in English is not too bad!



Nickleby said:


> My generation has a connection with Vietnam, and it can creep into my fiction without my noticing. One of my first stories was about a cockroach version of Don Quixote. I'm sure you'll be fine. Welcome to Writing Forums.



Thank you! Hopefully will bring people to an interesting story and meaning!



J Anfinson said:


> Your English is plenty good enough to understand. Congrats on achieving all that you have. I recommend critiquing other peoples' work for the first ten posts so that you'll get more replies in return when you do finally post your own work. Welcome to WF.



 Thank you for your guidance! I will do it!


----------



## Nhật Nguyễn (May 12, 2014)

I do a lot of work to be able to pursue writing stories! Each page of each author's books I was reading, I truly understand the difficulties they experienced !


To be able to pursue writing stories! I very try! Initially I did not intend to translate my stories into English. Written in Vietnamese is also too difficult ! But when I see the youtube partner program, I thought I would tell stories through youtube. So I can make a little more money if more people see my story. But not sure youtube partner can earn money.


Some of my friends told me to write stories to earn money. But really, I 'm thinking of ways to be able to have more free time to write the story unfinished. My current work takes up too much time! Not much time to write the story!


 Translate a story into English is a very difficult thing for me! It is not easy, especially for someone like me slowly learning! But I must try! Such stories will be shared much more! And post on youtube, If in English, many people can understand!


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

Nhật Nguyễn said:


> Hello! I come from Vietnam. I would love to write stories. I translate my books into English. I do not know share my story somewhere. My English is not very good! Can you understand me?



I can understand you! Welcome, and don't worry, you'll get better and better with English. It's a really screwed up language, actually...


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2014)

I understood you very well. Your English is pretty good and I admire you for your efforts to translate your writing. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Love that you're translating pieces into English, our culture could use a splash of Vietnamese  Welcome to WF!


----------

